
Avoid time-of-measurement bias with Prometheus - lawrjone
https://blog.lawrencejones.dev/incremental-measurement/
======
dekhn
I never looked into it really closely but one of the reasons I moved from
Prometheus to InfluxDB was Prometheus wants to timestamp observations at time-
of-collect, while all my (batch) jobs want to publish an observation with a
stated timestamp.

~~~
valyala
Prometheus metrics exposition format supports user-defined timestamps [1].
There is an alternative time series database - VictoriaMetrics - which
supports data ingestion in Influx line protocol, while providing Prometheus
querying API with PromQL [2].

[1]
[https://godoc.org/github.com/prometheus/client_golang/promet...](https://godoc.org/github.com/prometheus/client_golang/prometheus#NewMetricWithTimestamp)

[2]
[https://github.com/VictoriaMetrics/VictoriaMetrics/](https://github.com/VictoriaMetrics/VictoriaMetrics/)

~~~
dekhn
Conceptually, the docs I've read for prometheus basically say doing this is
"wrong" and even the docs you pointed me at say it's a rare case. My use cases
are completely the opposite, so I won't be adopting a system which actively
tells me I'm doing it wrong.

